# Деффекты в KDE( карта radeon 4890)

## mipt.shurik

Имеются дефекты переодически на экране в KDE. В одном приложении даже в меню черные квадратики появляются и исчезают если мышкой пощелкать. Пытался установить вот это  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.36&lang=English? но тут не поддерживается гента.

Еще в настройках экрана частота стоит 75 герц, хотя в винде у меня всегда 60 стояло. При попытке поменять на 60 экран исказился, после перезагрузки снова 75 стало. Уже все перепробовал=\ 

Характеристики системы

make.conf: http://dpaste.com/200535/

drivers: http://dpaste.com/200536/

emerge --info: http://dpaste.com/200537/

uname -a: Linux ms 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #5 SMP Sun May 23 05:12:36 MSD 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Version OpenGL: 1.5. Mesa 7.7.1

video card: DDR-5 Sapphire ATI RADEON HD4890

xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/200542/

xorg version: X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64

Build Date: 22 May 2010 02:59:27AM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

----------

## Loryk

На счет частоты, в /etc/X11/xorg.conf это можно выставить... Это критично? 70 уже кажись все лсд мониторы держат .... 

Касательно дефектов в кде, у тебя включен DirectRender или где? У ати вообще проблемы с дровами и не только под линь, но они обычно или работают или не работают под Х-ми (менеджер окон и т.д.), а глюки в основном в играх и видео проявляются ...

Да и через кто у тебя рендер ведется? (все это glxinfo)

----------

